# web site



## jonhirsh (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey so I learned how to make a web site, and i did any comments or sugestions would be much appriciated. 


http://jonathanhirsh.com/


Thanks Jon Hirsh


----------



## soundlight (Jun 13, 2006)

Quite nice! If possible, put the set of four links along the bottom of the page on all of the pages except the home page, so that you don't have to hit the back button as much within the site. Other than that, list exactly what boards you are competent in. I saw the "training" section, but I would enumerate the boards and models that you have worked on.

Also, how'd you get the domain name/what'd you use to build the site?


----------



## Peter (Jun 13, 2006)

It looks great, no complains there. I'll second the adding more links. The other thing you might want to consider... it takes a LONG while for each page to load for me because I am on a satellite connection and those images are rather Large.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jun 14, 2006)

I registard the domain with registar.com and mediatemple.net is the host. 


Um i used apples iweb. its great. I will change the links good sugestion. 


the pics didnt take a while to load on my dial up internet they were quite fast which shocked me. but ill look into it. 

JH


----------



## pattrick1 (Jun 15, 2006)

I knew it was a Mac... the reflection gave it away.
Overall John, site looks great, I hope it get's a lot of traffic and potential work opporunties for you.
Patrick T


----------



## jonhirsh (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the comment, in the short 1 week its been up i have had 160 unique hits. So i guess thats a good thing. 

JH


----------

